# عمل جديد



## salah_design (28 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ان تنال رضا جميع الاخوة 
واتقبل اي انتقاد او توجيه


----------



## ابو بحـر (29 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اين العمل يا صلاح


----------



## ksmksam (29 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## salah_design (29 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اين العمل يا صلاح


اسعد الله اوقاتك استاذي العزيز

الصور موجوده واعتقد انك تعاني من ظهور الصور
على كل حال الصور ليست على الفلاشة الان ولكن ان شاء الله ستراهم لما تشرفني
حللت اهلا ووطات سهلا


----------



## ahmad_pepo (2 مايو 2010)

الأخ صلاح
أولا ما شاء الله علي شغلك وواضح أن هناك تطور دائم في مستواك
ثانيا العمل من ناحية الرسم الهندسي ممتاز لكن ينقصه شيء أرجو أن تهتم به في المرات القادمه
ألا وهو الموديلنج بمعني أن تحاول أن تستخدم أمر 2rail sweep
ولك مني التحية والتقدير


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله واريد ان اسالك تقدر تعمل تصميم بحيث يكون باستخدام vbit carving وبحيث يكون ما في فراغ في التصميم دون حفر وبالتالي راح يكون التصميم عملي ويمكن تطبيقة على ماكنات CNC دو ان ياخذ ربع الوقت مقارنة مع التصميم 3D


----------



## salah_design (2 مايو 2010)

ahmad_pepo قال:


> الأخ صلاح
> أولا ما شاء الله علي شغلك وواضح أن هناك تطور دائم في مستواك
> ثانيا العمل من ناحية الرسم الهندسي ممتاز لكن ينقصه شيء أرجو أن تهتم به في المرات القادمه
> ألا وهو الموديلنج بمعني أن تحاول أن تستخدم أمر 2rail sweep
> ولك مني التحية والتقدير


 اخي العزيز احمد
اشكر لك مشاركتك التي شرفتني 
اشكر لك ملاحظتك وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بما نصحتني به
اشكر مرورك وشكرا لتوجيهك


----------



## salah_design (2 مايو 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> ماشاء الله واريد ان اسالك تقدر تعمل تصميم بحيث يكون باستخدام vbit carving وبحيث يكون ما في فراغ في التصميم دون حفر وبالتالي راح يكون التصميم عملي ويمكن تطبيقة على ماكنات cnc دو ان ياخذ ربع الوقت مقارنة مع التصميم 3d


اسعد الله اوقاتك يا غالي
نعم يمكن تطبيقه ولكن جمال العمل يكون بحفر ثري دي 
ومن ناحية تجارية فكل عمل سعره فيه
اشكر لك مرورك
كل التحية والاحترام


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي صلاح عمل جيد و لكن فييه نفس المشكلة يلي دايما بقلك عليها و الأشكال الزخرفية لا تحتاج الى الريل سويب


----------



## mohamed-x (2 مايو 2010)

ماشاءالله وان كان للخبراء راى ولكن بارشادهم وتواضعك اخى صلاح سنحييك لك وانت فى قمم المجد انشاءالله اخى صلاح


----------



## salah_design (2 مايو 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي صلاح عمل جيد و لكن فييه نفس المشكلة يلي دايما بقلك عليها و الأشكال الزخرفية لا تحتاج الى الريل سويب


 استاذي العزيز
فاقد الشي لا يعطيه
وبصراحة انا حاليا مركز على الريل سويب من اجل ترسيخ المعلومات
وان شاء الله الاعمال القادمة تكون افضل
بتوجيهاتك ونصائحك


----------



## ahmad_pepo (2 مايو 2010)

الأخ الغالي ابو بحر 
مين اللي قال ان الريل سويب لا يستخدم مع الأشكال الزخرفيه
كل شيخ وله طريقته زي ما بيقولوا 
ولك مني كل التحيه والتقدير


----------

